# Southport & Meridan, CT



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone plow around there? had 2 people call me and need someone to refer to them. So if you plow in that area let me know and I will pass your info to them.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

bump........


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

what do you got in meriden is it residential or commercial?


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

i believe its a residential.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

"I am looking for a grounds maintenance service to shovel snow during winter and maintain front and back yard during seasonally for a residential property."


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry im looking more for commercial plus i dont like the word "shovel" that means i gotta get out of the truck


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

okay im gonna post this on lawnsite seemings their looking for grounds maintenance too.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

need someone for southport too... anybody?


----------

